# Music Genre And Personality



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*INFP* - I listen to music for inspiration and to set a particular mood, but I'm not really the 'background music' type, if I'm not paying attention then I'm more likely to turn it off. I particularly like things that have a lot of layers and different instruments, thus I tend not to like small group music and prefer large orchestras. I like a variety of styles provided it doesn't have english words and isn't primarily guitar and drums. As for moods or tones I gravitate to, the best way I'd describe my favorites would be 1 - grand and awe inspiring/epic (major key), 2 - urgent energetic action and dark epic (minor key), 3 - romantic and warm/gentle/swelling, 4 - peaceful and contemplative, 5 - cheerful and carefree, 6 - wistful/nostalgic and melancholy (though not often), 7 - dark/grim and forboding. Most of the time I don't really go in for things that sound too angry or too depressing, don't really like dull bland quiet stuff very often either. I really dislike dichordant, strained, chaotic, and very abstract music.

Genres (though I'm not good with their actual names)
1) Classical & Orchestral Soundtracks - I like the wide range of emotions and instruments and how dynamic it can be within a single piece. Some Opera is alright though I'm not a huge fan, I do like choral music along with an orchestra. I really enjoy some of the more recent epic choral soundtrack music even if it's not all done with live orchestras. 

2) I guess you'd call it 'early' music you know with lutes and other old instruments that aren't really used anymore, not necessarily just old compositions though, new things in a similar style are good too, it seems to somewhat blend into new age

3) I also like some new-agey stuff, like Enya or David Arkenstone

4) celtic music on the more traditional side, not the rock side

5) 'world' music as long as it's not too pop/rock like.

6) various types of electronic stuff that I don't know the proper terms for

7) ragtime

8) old musicals

9) 'big band'/swing and Frank Sinatra type stuff

10) Jazz

11) early oldies (50's and 60s) on rare occasions


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

ISTP - Indie and alt rock.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INTJ heavy metal. Although I do love The Beatles too.


----------



## Tsaiireii (Mar 25, 2012)

INTP.
Favorites: Indie rock, alternative.
Others: Pretty much anything except country and heavy metal. But mostly rock/alternative, electronica, hip-hop, soul, and indie pop.


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

I am an ENFP and I like a bit of everything.
According to player stats I most frequently listen to unique pieces of electronic music, intense mystic music, fad music (i.e. the latest crazed song that isn't just standard pop music and meme versions of it), powerful inspiring euphoric dance and uplifting classical music. Specific genres noted include Classical, Hard Dance, Hardstyle, Happy Hardcore, Progressive House, Post-Rock & Post-Trip-Hop, Trance, IDM, Eurodance, Epic, Continental, Classic Rave & Goa, Psychill, Hardcore Psytrance, Future Garage / Dubstep, classic Rock, Folk/Classical inspired Metal, some Reggaeton, some Folk and classic melodic hip hop / dance / contemporary R&B & 2-step garage.

I would say Dance overall but I'd say I am pretty gentle compared to other people. I can very easily find what I am looking for in almost any genre and what I need varies a lot.
Also my music library consists of over 2,000 artists minus the various internet radio stations I listen to frequently for an essence of change. Imaginatively I am very good at crossing the various things I have heard together in songs within my head, though I lack much in the practical side of creating music (primarily because I can't stay on a single project without being bombed with ideas tempting me to go onto the next project). If I stayed at it enough, I'd perhaps be quite a good remix artist or composer in regards to what I like to listen to


----------



## kenzie (Apr 3, 2014)

INFP.

I marked Indie, but I'm also really into alternative rock, classic rock, and pop. Some rap and classical is always nice too.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

INTJ, not a genre person, really
60s, 70s, some punk, metal, classical, random/weird stuff that nobody knows


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm very into rap, but I don't consider myself a very out-going person.


----------



## Sonyx (Mar 7, 2014)

ISFP Indie


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm an INFP and listen and enjoy just about any genre but my absolute favorite is definitely rap/hip-hop. From the options, I also enjoy country, indie, reggae, pop, blues, and soul.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP pop/rock


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

INTJ. I like hard rock/alternative. I do *not* have low self-esteem xD


----------



## TheISO (Jan 29, 2014)

I am INTJ. I can say I' m rather versatile, and listen to different genres, but mostly rock and electronic music. And... I love retro( I know, strange choice for a person of my age and an INTJ) .


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

New Wave
Punk
Instrumental Surf (Dick Dale ect.)


----------



## Thalia (Apr 3, 2014)

INFJ - alternative/indie, electronic, dance, k-pop, some rap & hiphop, a bit of alt rock, plus I love instrumental soundtracks from anime/tv series or games – so a bit of everything, really.

I went for the ‘indie’ option, but it really depends what’s classified as 'indie'? loads of different types of music gets thrown in that genre…


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

INTP
My favorite music is classical & instrumental. But I also like rock/pop/etc.


----------



## lunafunk (Apr 4, 2014)

ENFP

Err indie and soul I narrowed down to. Hmm quite contradictory 



> Indie fans have low self-esteem, are creative, not hard working, and not gentle





> Soul fans have high self-esteem, are creative, outgoing, gentle, and at ease


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ESFJ. Hmmmm. Based on those categories, I like:



> *Classical music fans* have high self-esteem, are creative, introvert and at ease
> *Dance fans* are creative and outgoing but not gentle
> *Indie fans* have low self-esteem, are creative, not hard working, and not gentle
> *Chart pop fans* have high self-esteem, are hardworking, outgoing and gentle, but are not creative and not at ease


I'm gonna assume K-Pop falls under chart pop ^^ That's my favorite genre, at the moment. Is there seriously only one other person who voted for it? >_>


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

o.o hmm I prefer instrumental...thou idk is that classical?

 also what genre is *Woodkid - Iron* ?

o.o and I like rock and metal too...and soul and jazz and...I have no real favorite.


----------



## MorbidNerd (Jul 6, 2011)

INTP. I listen to mostly classical but I also quite like a handful of bands in the black metal/doom metal/dark ambient and death rock categories, as well as some undefinable expiramental stuff that has opera, industrial and ambient noise influences.


"Classical music fans have high self-esteem, are creative, introvert and at ease"

"Rock/heavy metal fans have low self-esteem, are creative, not hard-working, not outgoing, gentle, and at ease"

A combination of those fits me pretty well.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

ESTP:
Rock´n roll (I don´t like heavy metal why are they in the same genre?), and any music you can dance to


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

INTP, I don't have any preference. Where does that put me?


----------



## Limesticks (Aug 4, 2012)

INTP, lots of metal, occasionally punk, occasionally rock, very occasionally hardcore/gabber house.

I dig a variety of metal genres. Mostly math/progressive metal, melodic death metal, metalcore & deathcore and thrash metal. Some other genres as well but I'm not too interested in them.

My musical tastes definitely aren't broad. I've tried listening to different music, but I always flee back to my limited tastes in music pretty quickly. I don't think this matters, though. I love what I listen to.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Everything.


----------



## Peacock Feathers (Apr 16, 2014)

ENFP <3 Rock/heavy metal


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

The list needs electronic.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't really like any specific genre, IxTP and all but Soul and Opera.


----------



## soldeil (Apr 18, 2014)

INFP and Dance or Electronic, then it'd be indie or rock


----------



## indignantly_indifferent (Apr 23, 2014)

No one digs rap here? INTP for rap!!
but wait no...
there are many different categories of rap and i think its important to state that i generally fall in love with tragic or geeky rap.


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm really partial to every genre of music, but my favourites are definitely blues and gospel :3


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Genres are modern day corporate BS; most of musical history had artists, not genres. I like just about any form of music that sounds good and doesn't get in the way of my work.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

ISFP
Christian Rock and Heavy Metal -Disciple, Skillet, Red, TFK, Fireflight


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I like most music it was harder to select just one. It would be easier to pick what I don't like.

Anyways I picked rock because its broad. I like grunge, classic, general, pop, soft-rock so I guess that dominates

But seriously I will switch from raunchy rap, to dance pop music, to rock, to oldies, to country. I like it all.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

.


----------



## flashbangideals (Apr 25, 2014)

INFP, indie.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

None of these. Where's house/trance and electronica, Drum & Bass etc.?


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

ENTP, voted indie. 

I often listen to indie/alternative rock and pop, and then regular pop, pop-rock, rap, folk, and classical music. Very, very infrequently house too. I actually listen to almost anything, but what I already stated is what I most often listen to.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I went with classical because that's the closest thing to soundtracks. I love movie/TV scores; they get my creative juices flowing!


----------



## Sefi (May 5, 2014)

INFP, 

And I do not have a favorite music genre, it's pretty diverse to be honest. I listen to almost everything that is listed ( and a lot of other genres that aren't listed), and their sub-genres. I do not like anything with pop in it though.


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

I wish there was one for EVERYTHING. lol.

Seriously, I love and listen to everything, but I think I prefer Pop. 60% of the time.


----------



## Rhyaninf (Feb 4, 2014)

INFP here. Mostly indie pop, whatever genre Lindsey Stirling is, contemporary christian, some electronica, and movie soundtracks.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

Just realized I forgot to take that quiz. Oh well, I've already posted.


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

INFJ, voted for opera. -insert shameless plug for Verdi and Puccini here-

The link says I have high self-esteem, am creative and gentle… Yay


----------



## stilldaydreaming (Sep 10, 2012)

ISFP here! I like pop, rnb, electric dance sometimes, acoustic music, indie music sometimes, rock sometimes (usually My Chemical Romance tho, and some band). Basically i like any kind of genre which sounds as long as I could enjoy it. I like beautiful melody, catchy beat and tune. :tongue:


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Where is Punk?


I don't want to be one of those people that wines because there specific genre isn't there, but...

Punk is pretty umbrella, it's anywhere from Hardcore, Scremo, Pop-Punk, to Emo.

It has much different meaning than simply picking Rock or Indie. (somewhat of a mix)

Especially since Punk has much more to do with attitude (psychology) than music compared to other genres.









I guess I'll pick Jazz...

Oh and INTP.


----------



## Zayel (Apr 20, 2014)

INTP - I chose Dance, because it´s the best music for concentrating and being energetic at the same time.
But I also love classical, rock and jazz.



> *Dance fans* are creative and outgoing but not gentle


Hmmm... I´m not really outgoing. Not sure about the gentle-thingy though


----------



## Brightwing (May 1, 2014)

INTP. I went with rock on the poll, there are a couple instrumental rock bands that I like -- but for the most part, I prefer soundtracks and ambient music instead.


----------



## IchBinZetsubou (Apr 3, 2014)

INTJ, metal.


----------



## HeathenRose (Nov 11, 2012)

INFP. I chose rock by which I mean mostly pop punk.


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

INTJ - Jazz. 

My parents had amazing tastes in music and I grew up listening to a wide variety of genres. I listen to everything from jazz and classical to swing, house, and even rap *gasp*. The only genre I will not listen to is screamo. I hate it with a passion. I'm also not too keen on heavy metal.

Based on the study posted in the OP, the only personality trait that seems to be common to each of the genres I listen to is 'high self-esteem', which is accurate I suppose. My top two favourites are jazz and dance, which contradict each other and suggest I am both "gentle" and "not gentle".


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

ISTJ

I chose rock/metal but it's more of a classical/rock/opera for me. Think Trans Siberian Ochestra.


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

Classical, IN*J


----------



## Sephirand (Dec 21, 2013)

INFJ , Jazz.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

INFP, voted Rock/Heavy Metal. I also like classical (grew up playing and dancing to it) and some indie probably falls in there as well. No real rules, although I always appreciate a good strong catchy melody or chord progression. It's mostly just a feeling, of whether I like or dislike it. The very best music hits me in the chest and vibrates throughout my whole body, but even that can sometimes change over the years.

So basically I have high/low self esteem, am creative, introverted, not hardworking, am/am not gentle, and at ease. That's... not too far off, haha.


----------



## Helnax (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm an INFP and I chose indie. However, right now I'm listening to black metal and I often also listen to pop, rap and dance. I mean, I like to vary my music depending on time of the day, mood and what I'm doing. Pop, dance and rap are great genres when I work out, while calm indie or classical music is great when I write or study. I even fall for reggae at times... Maybe it means I'm flexible. roud:


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Zayel said:


> INTP - I chose Dance, because it´s the best music for concentrating and being energetic at the same time.
> But I also love classical, rock and jazz.
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I´m not really outgoing. Not sure about the gentle-thingy though


What's a good dance song for you?


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

ISFJ: Indie Rock is what I generally listen too but I enjoy all different kinds of music.


----------



## Fantasy (Sep 28, 2013)

INTJ, and while I will listen to just about any genre as long as I enjoy the specific song. My top genre goes to Celtic/Pagan/Viking Metal. I don't know why, but whenever I listen to a strong song of that genre I feel unstoppable.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

ENTJ - Classical


----------



## Nilo (Apr 25, 2014)

INTJ - enjoy both Classical music and various metal genres (e.g metalcore/deathcore/hardcore/melodic death metal)


----------



## Zayel (Apr 20, 2014)

> INTP - I chose Dance, because it´s the best music for concentrating and being energetic at the same time.
> But I also love classical, rock and jazz.
> Hmmm... I´m not really outgoing. Not sure about the gentle-thingy though





Wh1zkey said:


> What's a good dance song for you?


There´s no "good dance song" for me per se; I listen to various kinds of dance music depending on my current mood.
For example:
_Fedde Le Grand - 'Put Your Hands Up For Detroit'_ (Routine work)
_Eisenfunk - Pentafunk_ (angred, challenged)
_Bust-A-Groove_ - Got to be happy (happy)

But music tastes varies, right?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTJ and I chose rock/heavy metal though it's not wholly accurate since I don't listen to heavy metal per se as it's death metal and I think that's a pretty fine and important distinction to make. At least to me as a metalhead anyway. Not all metal is heavy metal.

Anyway, I'm also pretty eclectic in my taste so while I primarily listen to metal I also listen to a lot of other genres including electronica, ambient, pop etc. If it sounds good it sounds good.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

INTP, and I listen to Indie and Rock/Heavy Metal about equally. Probably slightly more Indie.


----------



## queenisidore (May 9, 2014)

ENFP

Music depends on mood! I switch between pop and indie. I know indie is a huge spectrum but I don't know how else to describe... Iron and Wine type music I guess... I think my main favourite is pop, though.


----------



## Jane Doe (Feb 7, 2011)

ENFP.

Jazz and Indie mostly. I choose Jazz.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

ENFP and gah, I love it all, it was hard to choose and now I'm regretting that I had to pick just one... but I picked Indie. It covers a lot of stuff, imo.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

"Indie fans have low self-esteem, are creative, not hard working, and not gentle"

Didnt know my self esteem was low and I wasnt Hard working because I refuse to meet social mores/norms in education to pigeon hole myself into a life I despise.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

ISFJ here.

I'm a huge instrumental buff. I regularly listen to acoustic (especially solo guitar) and electronic stuff.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

ISTP, chillstep and orchestral movie soundtracks are my preferences though I have a variety of genres on my music player.

Pure bliss playing in the background while writing and studying, something about the music is stimulating yet not distracting:


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP and I don't really have a favorite genre, but I picked dance on the poll. I like anything that makes me feel happy or energized. I also like classical and sometimes opera, and whatever Akiko Shikata's music is. I don't know a whole lot about music genres.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

INFP here and I listen to almost everything; rock, singer-songwriter, even some rap. It depends on my mood, really. However, I voted for indie because I probably listen to it the most. Important for me is that I can relate to a song and it's lyrics.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

INFP
and I like basically every genre as long as I like the song itself.
From Piano to Rap Music to Rock to Ambient to Dubstep.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm an INTJ that voted for jazz, though I'm also a big fan of classical music (I play the viola in a small ensemble and orchestra at my college).


----------



## xivi_xxii (May 18, 2014)

Chose rock, I like alternative and classic rock. Other favorite genres are pop (like cute peppy pop) and electronic (basically anything, but not so much on dubstep). There's a lot of other music I like, but those are my favorites. Also I'm INFP.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm an ENFP. 

My absolute favorite is hard rock. 
I also like hair bands, hard trance, melodic metal, 60's R&B/Soul, and industrial-punk.

... Could you predict that?


----------



## ISTPersonality (May 14, 2014)

ISTP
Whatever sounds good. I don't care what genre it is, and still have a hard time categorizing.
Grew up with Jazz, like pop (late 90's child), and now like country, Christian music (even though I'm atheist), and pretty much whatever.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Entp, strongest attachment to:

Electronic.

I also like:
Jazz
Blues


----------



## MischiefChoir (May 18, 2014)

INTJ. I love pretty much all rock music, heavy metal, alternative rock, etc. What annoys me is fans trying to categorize all music into different sub-genres, then if someone calls a song/artist a genre it's not, they're attacked. I don't see why the genre is so important, if it pleases your ears, listen to it.
I also like electronic, jazz, and some mainstream pop, like Maroon 5.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Aww, no one likes reggae! 

I'm ENTJ, picked indie because I basically follow indie music/artists like a religion (or a cult) but I enjoy most genres. I love rock and pop the most. The only genres I genuinely dislike are, to a certain extent, grunge - although I have a less of a problem with actual grunge than I do post-grunge and other grunge-influenced acts. I'm also not crazy about southern rock or country, but I don't have any passionate dislike of them, I just find them pretty boring. I can still appreciate that kind of music a lot of the time.


----------



## Amacey (Mar 1, 2014)

I like all types and opera and rock mixed sounds amazing


----------



## sieni (Apr 28, 2014)

INTx
Dance > Reggae > Pop > Classical > Rock/heavy metal >> ....(the rest)... >> Opera > Rap.

(but there aren't many, if any, "genres" I don't like)


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

INFJ

I really like everything except Country. Dancehall to Classic. Rap,Rock,Opera,and Pop. But Country...


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

INFP

Punk rock..?! Punk's not dead right??

If not punk, then definitely soul.

I have a feeling that both will produce contradictive results but w/e I likes what I likes


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Pick one?! How? 

I like a lot of genre's. It's like asking to pick your favourite child. You can't.


----------



## Levito (Jan 14, 2014)

INFP and trance is my life.


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

INTJ, jazz, rock-all kinds except screamo metal-, country, and indie.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

ENTP, indie. I am _not_ predictable! I take offense to this.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

INFJ - folk, indie, pop, rock, jazz, world, and then the rest too sometimes.


----------



## zallxsz (May 3, 2014)

INFP, Indie and Dance.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

ENTJ here!

Normally I love anything instrumental. I love electronic and classy music like Jazz. Two of my favorite groups are Radiohead and Daft Punk. Heavy metal is okay. And yes it's okay. Because the majority acts are good, but I love bands like Metallica, Behemoth, and Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

INFP here.

I have always adored classical music. I have loved compositions for the longest time, and new artists who digitally make these like Derek Fietcher and BrunuhVille on YouTube create beautiful pieces of art. Classical music doesn't have to be old in my honest opinion; it needs to make use of instruments or sounds that give off a "classical" feel and sound.


----------



## VersatileExplorer (Jun 2, 2014)

INTJ (not defintive)

I voted dance, but there are a lot of sub-genres under dance. I like music that blend genres. Generally I listen to EDM, some indie bands, and uplifting folk rock. I occasionally listen to classical and bluesy music too. I'm not a fan of most pop, avoid country if I can, dislike metal, and dislike anything "emo" sounding. The quirkiest thing I've listened to is probably dubstep tango.


----------



## Ellethwyn (Jun 3, 2014)

INFJ here. I like a lot of genres, but my favorites are folk, classical, neofolk, symphonic metal, and folk metal.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

INTP. I voted Rock/Heavy Metal but I listen to a lot of different genres: Atmospheric Black Metal/Blackgaze, Neo-Folk, Neo-Classical Darkwave, Classical (mostly German and Russian composers), Alt. Folk, Alt. Country, Post-Punk, Post-Rock, Post-Metal, etc., etc. ad infinitum ad nauseam.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm not voting in this shit, there is no eletronic music option


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP and Rock~


----------



## Pookie731 (Jul 15, 2014)

ah, I cant vote, my genre isnt listed.  INFP who listens almost exclusively to Kirtan- world music I guess it would fall under.


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

Metal, and I fit the description pretty well. Right now I'm leaning toward some kind of SP.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ISFJ, Rock/Heavy Metal. I can appreciate all kinds of music really, provided they are thought through. But if I can choose it's something like Epic Orchestra or Metal.

The description is true for me, except the creative part ^-^v


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Classical


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

INTP, classical and classic rock (i.e. rock bands of the 60's-80's) such as the Beatles, Scorpions, Pink Floyd, Eagles, Animals, etc... Ok, why are all these things... animals? Umm... :laughing:


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

INTP
I listen to alternative rock music, particularly shoegaze, dream pop, post-rock, post-punk, space rock and the likes.


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

INTJ.
Annnd I enjoy listening to classical, indie, folk, and alternative rock.
I don't like country music and heavy metal though.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably Dance, if I had to pick one. I like power ballads too. And Rammstein. Ohne Dich is a power ballad by Rammstein.
ESFJ.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

INTJ

My favorite genres of music are punk and hip-hop, to be very broad. If we're to be less broad, I love hardcore punk and folk-punk. I also really love 80s death metal and post-black metal.

If you've never heard of post-black metal... this is what it is


----------



## AESTHETIQUETTE (Aug 13, 2014)

INXP (Undecided about T/F function) 

Basically, my favorite genre is electronica, and my favorite band is Ladytron. 
I also like some rock and video game soundtracks. I'm pretty picky, but I like what sounds good and is, at the same time, interesting.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Apparently I have low self esteem.


----------



## ahopster (Jul 31, 2014)

INTP and my favourite is Indie!


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

ENFJ- I chose pop, but I'm a huge fan of most rock (indie, alternative, heavy metal, metal, punk), rap, r&b, hip-hop, and kpop. c: I generally always give something a chance, too.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ

All rock (classic, indie, heavy etc)
Classical
Pop/light-country

I hate rap and blues.


----------



## gross porcelain (Jul 20, 2014)

ENFJ
I picked pop. I like rap, dance, rock/heavy metal and soul too.


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

INTJ - chose Indie..
My favorite genre is acoustic.


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm INFP and I listen to everything, as long as the song is catchy or meaningful.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Into melodic death metal, I don't know my type but I'm told that I'm an ISTJ.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP, don't really have a favorite genre, what I want to hear depends on my mood.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

ISTJ I like country and pop.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ENFP ♬ I'll listen to anything, and I mean ANYTHING, as long as it gives me the right buzz~
From EDM to indie, from twee bubblegum pop to dark wave, from prog to kpop, from dubstep to shoegaze~
I don't care if it's mainstream or super obscure, just get me out of my head and strike the right chords ♥


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

INFJ and I went with Blues.
I mean, I enjoy listening to lots of different genres but if I had to pick a favorite, I'd say Blues Rock. I don't think any other genre hits so close to my comfort zone like Blues and Blues rock does. 

Soul is also really nice.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

INFP and obviously indie. Haha


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

ENTJ reporting in. Heavy metal, classical, hip hop, trip hop, and some punk.

I might add that it would be wise to separate "rock" into multiple genres, e.g., hard rock/heavy metal, alternative rock, folk rock/country/blues, punk rock, etc.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

INTJ. Love live rock \m/

I am not a hard worker? huh. haha


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

INTP... Rock music. I've been listening to some indie and folk lately as well...


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

These are my favourite genres :

ethereal/dark ambient/gothic : Dead can dance, Arcana...
black metal/progressive Metal/Indus : Nine inch nails, Tool...
psytrance/electronic : Pleiadians, Filteria...
Folk/Neofolk/Traditional : Irfan, Daemonia nymphe...

I can listen to almost any genre except : rap, dance, reggae


----------



## xinsidethefirex (Aug 21, 2014)

INFP here and I love rock/heavy metal. I like other genres too but metal is definitely my favourite.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

INTP here:

I can't pick just one, but I can list my top few!
Orchestral blended with metal (symphonic metal - if you don't know what it is, google 'Nightwish' for a prime example!)
Classical / orchestral
Ambient/Electronic (preferably easy-listening electronica)
Cool jazz
Some pop.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Pop I voted because I like 80s pop and early 90s pop. But I equally like Rock music.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

INFJ who likes classical, opera, and world music.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

ENFJ and voted Rock


----------



## Monbebe (Apr 10, 2018)

currently musicians utulize different genres at once, I like it because it's finally not boring, I prefer pop with inclusions of rock, R&B and soul (k-pop is mainsteram in this field right now)


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I listen to everything that sounds good to my ears, but my favorite is metal and guitar rock/metal instrumentals.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJ. Of the options listed, I chose Metal. I like more than that, though, like original Synth Pop, New Wave, J-Rock (no, I'm not a weeb), video game soundtracks, and Synthwave.


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Indie, because I can argue it to be almost everything that I listen to (across genres.)


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Pop, J-pop especially.
Rap close second.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

INTP. Grindcore, post-hardcore, IDM, synthwave, industrial, shoegaze, indie pop.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Many.

I voted Jazz, just because that's what I'm listening to right now. Could just as well have voted for Heavy Metal or Rap.


----------



## Obvious Pseudonym (May 1, 2018)

I'm an ENTP and I listen to everything but I identify the most with Indie!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

INFP, Rock/Heavy Metal.

But I also like pop, electronic, and rap/hip-hop.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Soul for now, INTJ.


----------



## tannin (Jun 18, 2018)

INTP. R&B, Classical, Jazz, Blues and Rock.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ISTP
Thrash metal and death metal


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Rock, Metal, Industrial, Electronic Rock is my jam.


----------

